# Night flowering orchid



## Marc (Nov 22, 2011)

Came across this on another forum. Aparently a Bulbo was discovers that flowers during the night, full story can be found here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-15818662


----------



## Jorch (Nov 22, 2011)

I read it on CNN too. How interesting! I wonder which insect is the pollinator for this orchid  Too bad the flower only lasts a night


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2011)

Fascinating. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 22, 2011)

I bet that logging company never loans a car to a plant collector again.


----------



## Rick (Nov 22, 2011)

Not totally accurate though. What about all the angrecoids and brassolova's? Accept that once they are open they stay open. They are just night fragrant for moth pollination. Oh I see that in the article now.

That Bulbo is a totally cool flower though, but very small. I would grow it.:wink:


----------



## goods (Nov 22, 2011)

Another thing cool about this one is that it comes from the Section Epicrianthes. These Bulbos have a few roots at the base of the plant which usually connects to the underside of tree branches. The subsequent growths have down, making the plant look somewhat like a vine.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 22, 2011)

Now who would grow an orchid that flowers at night?


----------



## Lycaste53 (Nov 23, 2011)

I would like to do that, 
why not? I like the cacti, flowering in the night too.

Best regards, Gina


----------



## Rick (Nov 23, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> Now who would grow an orchid that flowers at night?




Insomniacs?

Heck I don't know how often I'm up all hours chatting with you ST folk on the othe side of the worldoke:oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 23, 2011)

Rick said:


> Insomniacs?



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: My point being, the likelihood of exhibiting such a plant in shows is slim due to the weird 'opening hours' of the flower...


----------



## gonewild (Nov 23, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> :rollhappy: :rollhappy: My point being, the likelihood of exhibiting such a plant in shows is slim due to the weird 'opening hours' of the flower...



Good excuse to have an after hours party.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 23, 2011)

At least parking space is plentiful at nice and the meters are off at my judging center. The trick would be to get the judges in.


----------



## gonewild (Nov 23, 2011)

Shiva said:


> The trick would be to get the judges in.



ummm... don't let them leave? :evil:


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow! Interesting discovery. I have one of the queen of the night cacti that they mentioned in the article. It is really cool to watch open.


----------



## Marc (Jan 16, 2012)

Some new pictures can be found on the forum of the Dutch Orchid Society ( NOV )

http://www.nov-orchidee.nl/bb/viewtopic.php?t=3033&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------

